# SSOTM - August, 2015 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM - August, 2015*​
*Oh Yeah!*

PrideProducts - MJ's Prototype10.98%Bob Fionda - Romeo and Juliet2423.53%ile66 - Tiny TTF21.96%Peppermack - Kirinite Chop Shot2221.57%Sharker - Robin32.94%Byudzai - El Cazador1110.78%Quercusuber - Arthur32.94%ile66 - Tiny 232.94%Alvin - 3 Wood32.94%ebslancepierre - Laminate32.94%joe_mcdogwad - KSB32.94%JohnKrakatoa - Wasp21.96%ile66 - Hockey Puck10.98%DougDynasty - Olive and Paduak65.88%flicks - Lavaflow Lizard1110.78%TheDaddy187 - 739-spec10.98%PrideProducts - Driftwood32.94%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I predicted a huge month for SSOTM and I was right! :king:

17 nominees this month, good luck picking just one (you need to, though)

Your choices are:

Pride Products - MJ's Prototype​




​Bob Fionda - Romeo and Juliet​





ile66 - Tiny TTF​





Peppermack - Kirinite Chop Shot​





Sharker - Robin​





Byudzai - El Cazador​





Quercusuber - Arthur​





ile66 - Tiny 2​





Alvin - 3 Wood and 4 Hole​





ebslancepierre - Laminate​




​joe_mcdogwad - KSB​





JohnKrakatoa - Wasp​





ile66 - Hockey Puck​





DougDynasty - Olive/Padauk​





Flicks - Lavaflow Lizard​





TheDaddy187 - 739-Spec​





PrideProducts - Driftwood​


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

A word on pictures and processes:

The forum software only allows 20 linked pics per post. For that reason, I decided to only use one picture per nominee this time. The alternative would have been to have the nominees spread out over two posts and I didn't feel that it would be fair to have one group in the "Top Post" and another group in the reply.

I would invite you to revisit the nominations thread if you need help deciding which one you like best :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeez! This is getting more and more difficult with every month! We have some serious craftsmen on here!!!!!!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That's a really excellent group of slingshots this month.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I like more than one but . . . Voted!

Good luck Mates!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

True! All they are great works indeed. We have the excellence of the slingshot's makers over here. Honored to be in.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Great words Bob.

Dang it though, I need to learn to take better pics, mostly of ss lying down....

The Wasp is so tiny on the pic


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow what an amazing line up to be part of. Thank you for the nominations guys and good luck to everyone who's participating 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Sweet googely moogely, there are a lot of hot looking frames in there. Sweet-tastic lineup.


----------



## SnapDog (Oct 31, 2013)

Okay send me some to hold...


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

lots of beauties!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

We voted for Byud's because of the very precise drilling and metal work needed to make this slingshot. It's really difficult to line up and drill precisely, all the holes and his water jet cut is precise. As far as beauty goes, the woodie laminates - Joe's wood knuckle duster, for originality, and Sharker and Doug's are the prettiest. The naturals go to Fiondas pair. That's just my humble op. Really, SSF, WE NEED CATEGORIES. This manage of slingshots has top points to consider in all categories. Chuck and I could have voted for five. I can see Chuck's point of categorizing. It's simply not a fair competition.

The tiny 2 bronze is amazingly original and took some casting to make. The Hockey Puck is truly an invention.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

For the hundredth time...
It's as fair as can be because everyone gets to vote.
You likethe one you like for your reasons. Great!
I like the one I like for different reasons. Also great!
Please try to pay attention here:
Everyone's opinion counts, even those who disagree with you.
If someone wants to give their vote to a bark-on natural that's perfectly ok, even though it doesn't fit your criteria for what should win.
As long as I'm doing SSOTM it will not have separate categories.


----------



## Martenace (Apr 16, 2012)

Bellissime


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe those whose work appears in SSOTM for the first time should get their votes doubled!! It's not fair they compete against veterans!! :wave:


----------

